
Facebook’s Like Buttons Will Soon Track Your Web Browsing to Target Ads - EwanToo
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/541351/facebooks-like-buttons-will-soon-track-your-web-browsing-to-target-ads/
======
EwanToo
Go here

[https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=ads&view](https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=ads&view)

and change "Adverts based on my use of websites and apps" to "No" to opt-out.

~~~
togeekornot
Of course, this is only a problem is you're not using ad-blocking software.

